# Momma said NO!



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BVG said:


> Wait until the weekend.
> 
> Think how excited the kid will be when he finally gets to go.
> 
> ...


And family is more important than school..Give and take. Missing one day isn't going to hold the kid back...


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

BVG said:


> Dare I say it?
> 
> School is more important than hunting.


You take that back!


Poppin tags!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

BVG,

I couldn't disagree more. School *IS* important, but in the right hands the Outdoors is an Education in itself and just as important. The way things are going in this country it may be even more important. FRANK


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

As we all know, life is short and kids grow fast... enjoy every chance to spend with Jr. We don't know what tommorrow brings... No regrets brother.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

School didn't teach my kid how to gut a deer one Thursday morning 14 years ago. We made a biology class out of it. Jimmy what's in the gut pile? Yep that's a what's left of a lung.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

One of my teachers used to say, go to deer camp! You'll learn more in a week there than at school. He was a hunter also.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

BVG said:


> School is more important than hunting.


I wholeheartedly agree.

However, you're not throwing away an education on one day of hunting. You're throwing away ONE DAY OF SCHOOL on a day of hunting. Huge difference.

If the kid is doing well, there's simply no debate. You're NOT going to ruin his education by "wasting" one day. Lord knows there are enough "wasted" days already. 

How many pep assemblies, guest speakers, field days, field trips, etc. do you have each year BVG? 

How many hours do you occupy with "busy work" because you ran short on time preparing your lessons or a lesson happened faster than you expected? Or days off for faculty "professional development."

Don't get me wrong. I respect teachers. I did it for 4 years. I'm married to a teacher. 4/6 of my siblings-in-law are teachers. I just think if you're going to toss out the "school is more important line" you better be ready to back it up. Otherwise you're making yourself, and the profession look foolish. And in this crowd, the profession already gets less respect than it deserves.

KW


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

2 words. Turkey flu


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

k9wernet said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> However, you're not throwing away an education on one day of hunting. You're throwing away ONE DAY OF SCHOOL on a day of hunting. Huge difference.
> 
> ...


Solid statement, not too mention if the child knows when the opener is every year, and the parent sets the guidelines now you have created a positive discipline with a good outcome. Everyone wins.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay.

I will not take it all back.

If kid is doing well and makes up missed work; missing a day to hunt is not a problem.

K9
I do not ever give my students "busy" work. Dumbest thing ever. Class time is too short, why waste time? 
Busy work is what babysitters use to keep the kids out of their hair. 

Close school for Professional Development? Also a dumb idea. I am the guy that suggests we come in on Saturdays or do it over the summer. You would be surprised how many teachers agree, and administrators that don't. One of the biggest complaints I regularly hear from teachers is we don't have enough time with the students.

My problem:
I have been teaching for 15 years. Kids APPEAR (I cannot prove this) to be losing, or never developing a work ethic. I watch students that are struggling becasue any homework is too much. These are often the same kids that leave two days before a long break and come back a day or two late. These are kids that get to stay home because they are tired from the concert they attended the night before. I fear they will be the adults that cannot hold a job because the boss is asking too much, they don't like their boss, the work is too hard, or they are hungover.
I have had kids tell me they would starve before working at a fast food joint because they don't like that kind of job. 

Interesting thing, poor work ethic tends to make a poor hunter. Don't put in the time to scout, properly prepare, and then time in the woods hunting, not going to do very well. 

Thank Heaven we live in a free country. You can choose to take your kids out of school for certain activities; or not.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Man this guy is regretting this topic. Like stated above u should of took your kid hunting, can't ever spend enough time with him. But some battles r better off not fighting for. Me on the other hand would of won that one, u got balls use them. Or do u? Lmfao j/k


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

The amount that a child or even a adult will learn in a day in the field is huge, when it comes to science, geography, and nature. 
My daughter who is 8yrs old now has been going scouting with me for a few years, she loves taking pictures of tracks, deer scrapes and rubs, animals if we get close enough for her, and even animal droppings. She has shown the pics to students in her class for show and tell and the kids are glued to her asking a lot of questions. She did a report on the red fox which she had pics of that she took while sitting with me in the blind last year turkey season.
Missing a day of school to go in the woods is not tragic, not getting a child in the field that has interest in it is! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Pretty sure school doesn't last until dark. Take him on the evening hunt. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paul Hinman (Apr 17, 2013)

No I'm not regretting it. I have thought of all of this he's only in the 4th grade. He has had all A's all year long. I do agree school is very important. And I give a lot of respect to teachers. But, I remember the days my dad pulled me out of school to go hunting. Those memories have never been forgotten. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

BVG,
you realize your outnumbered and in the wrong.
I remember all the days my dad took me out of school to hunt or fish with him. Those memories and lessons will last far longer then busywork from a babysitter.
And one more thing, work ethic isn't learned by attending school. You'll learn more in the field on a bad day then you'll ever learn in school.
I had a teacher like you once, he was an anti hunter as well.:sly:

Poppin tags!


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay,
I give up.
The anti hunter remark did it.

I have been hunting for 35 years. I have taken just about every game animal in Michigan except bear and elk. My daughters hunt. Well, one does, the other will shoot paper but not animals. She is happy to eat them, just won't kill them. My kids have been scouting with me since they were old enough to ride on my shoulders and keep reasonably quiet. My kids can tell rabbit tracks from squirrel tracks, know the difference between a scrape and a rub, catch frogs, snakes, and skinks. They also spend a great deal of time hiking and picking up trash. We have even taken my wife's Girl Scout troop on nature walks/clean up hikes.
When my kids bring friends to our family cottage the top three things they want to do in order are, catch frogs, sail, and hike in the woods.
Unfortunately, number four is to go shopping. That is why I kept the list top the top three.

I have my ideas, you have yours. I guess we will have to agree to disagree. 

That is all.
Have a nice day.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> But, I remember the days my dad pulled me out of school to go hunting. Those memories have never been forgotten.


Yup. Your wife shot and missed on this one. She WILL never understand, so with that said, it is your turn to make this decision, and it was your turn to make this decision. I'm guessing she has no problems pulling kids out for dentist/doctors appts or when it affects her. Some good comments about education and missing one day doesn't destroy ones drive or ambition for school.

Suggestion: Pull him out for the morning hunt(s) till say 9:30-10am and get him back to school....monring is best to hunt anyways for kids(gobbling off the roost, waking up with all that morning "noise"...awesome!). It is a comprimise for the wife...couple hours of hunting and he really only misses at most half day of school.


----------



## Paul Hinman (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok I want to clear up some things here. My wife isn't against hunting at all. She worked for many years at Gander Mountain as she went through nursing school. Not only for a paycheck but to help with my and my friends and families addiction to the outdoors. She is very supportive of hunting and she has nothing against me taking my kids out hunting. She just believes that school is more important. And that is what the weekends are for. Just clearing that up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

uh...nope doesn't clear things up!:lol:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Yes.. The dress doesn't, its the fat makes you fat....
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfiredesk..


 :lol::lol::lol: Gotta love living in a black and white world:lol:


----------

